# What's not working for you?



## Marco (Jun 5, 2013)

6v to 12v conversions, 8N don't start........806 making 225hp and twists 540 pto shafts off. What's your problem?
Glutten for punishment I am. Binder man I am and I keep a Hydro and 50 series guy on a retainer. He likes A&W diet root beer.


----------



## hanniedog (Jun 5, 2013)

Any ballpark idea what it would cost to rebuild a Hydro 84 tranny?


----------



## Marco (Jun 5, 2013)

keep an eye out for CV 
PTO shafts, double jointed at the tractor end.


----------



## Marco (Jun 5, 2013)

Smithonian grade IH #15 chopper to 1486


----------



## Marco (Jun 5, 2013)

hanniedog said:


> Any ballpark idea what it would cost to rebuild a Hydro 84 tranny?



8 to 10


----------



## ancy (Jun 5, 2013)

Putting a CAT 0 tool on a CAT 1 tractor!


----------



## hanniedog (Jun 6, 2013)

Eight to ten grand. Tractor and loader are worth about half that, good thing we passed on it.


----------



## Marco (Jun 6, 2013)

ancy said:


> Putting a CAT 0 tool on a CAT 1 tractor!



Bushings or change over to cat 1 pins, may have to drill.


----------

